# SU07/12 Form



## John__Q (Apr 21, 2012)

I submitted my spousal visa app last week. Just got a mail from the ECO requesting me to submit the SU07/12 form?

From what I"ve read its not a requirement for spousal visas? I'm going to submit it but am curious as to why they want a copy of this?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

John__Q said:


> I submitted my spousal visa app last week. Just got a mail from the ECO requesting me to submit the SU07/12 form?
> 
> From what I"ve read its not a requirement for spousal visas? I'm going to submit it but am curious as to why they want a copy of this?


Though it's not a normal requirement for partner or spouse visa, ECO can request it at their discretion. This is more common for applicants from the third world.


----------



## John__Q (Apr 21, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Though it's not a normal requirement for partner or spouse visa, ECO can request it at their discretion. This is more common for applicants from the third world.


Thanks - I am from South Africa, so who knows 

I've submitted it. At least i have a email contact there now!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Sadly there have been cases of sponsorship scams involving SA applicants so they are extra cautious. No reflection on you as a person but we do get tarred with same brush.


----------



## John__Q (Apr 21, 2012)

I just had a small panic attack - aggghh - they might be thinking I'm elderly


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Advantage of completed SU07/12 is they can easily verify by contacting through field workers in UK and prosecute scammers for making false declaration.


----------



## nick965 (Jan 2, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Advantage of completed SU07/12 is they can easily verify by contacting through field workers in UK and prosecute scammers for making false declaration.


Hi Joppa

The sponsor is not required to make a declaration, the spouse fills all the application forms in and supply’s documents and evidence to support the application and only signs the forms them self, but most of this information belongs to the sponsor. 

So at no point dose the sponsor actually agree to their foreign spouse coming live with them in the UK or sign a document stating this.

EG it is the forign spouse usualy suppling evidence of the other UK spouse (sponsor) wages and savings. 

The SU07/12 is the only form a sponsor fills in and signs 

There seems to be some inconstancy regarding the SU07/12, technically it is not required as part of a spouse visa application, but slows the whole proses down if the UKBA decide to ask for it later.

If the sponsors doesn’t word the cover letter correctly making it clear they will support their spouse, then maybe this is why the UKBA asks for the SU07/12,


----------



## John__Q (Apr 21, 2012)

nick965 said:


> If the sponsors doesn’t word the cover letter correctly making it clear they will support their spouse, then maybe this is why the UKBA asks for the SU07/12,



Interesting post.

There was a covering letter though, from me and the sponsor which clearly indicated they will be sponsoring me.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

John__Q said:


> At least i have a email contact there now!


That made me laugh! You've suddenly become a very valuable individual for all South Africans wondering where their visa is!


----------



## John__Q (Apr 21, 2012)

2farapart said:


> That made me laugh! You've suddenly become a very valuable individual for all South Africans wondering where their visa is!


hahaha.


----------

